# Game 10: Nets @ Warriors--11.21.05



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*@ *  
*
Game 10
New Jersey Nets @ Golden State Warriors
Monday November 21st, 2005
10:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 5-4**


Probable Starters:*
    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

The Nets will start a five game road trip as they travel to California to take on the Golden State Warriors (6-5, 2nd in Pacific, 7th in West).

*Click hear to bet some of your uCash on the game!*

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Warriors*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 22.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Jason Richardson 22.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 9.70</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Troy Murphy 8.80</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 6.6</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Baron Davis 8.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.00</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Baron Davis 2.33</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.33</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Adonal Foyle 2.20</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 64.7%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Andris Biedrins 100%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 75.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Derek Fisher 51.9%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 100%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Derek Fisher 82.8%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>5-4</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>6-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>4-5</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>3-7</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>1-9</td><td>4.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>8-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>6-4</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>5-4</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>8-2</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>6-3</td><td>2</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>5-3</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>5-4</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>6-5</td><td>3</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
n/a


*Upcoming Games:*
December 18th, @ NJ​


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

I hope the Nets win this game. This is actually winable, the key is we have to rebound missed shots, hit our free throws, and attack the basket in order to win this game.

Nets- 99
Warriors- 93


_I hope_


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Kidd visits his hometown we get to see Vince and JRich in in the same game I think they'll be a lot of highlights, plus Baron Davis and the JKidd matchup. We should win Golden State doesnt play good D except for BDiddy

KRISTIC MAN UP!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A road win is always nice, the nets should be able to pull this off. Am actually interested to see the Jrich-RJ matchup, should be fun


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Scott Padgett should get some minutes in this game too


----------



## Gmister (Aug 21, 2005)

I feel Jefferson will blow by Dunleavy every time down the court. Chalk this one up as a win.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Gmister said:


> I feel Jefferson will blow by Dunleavy every time down the court. Chalk this one up as a win.


 Whats up with him this year? I haven't followed the warriors much, but his stats are kind of...not so good?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Whats up with him this year? I haven't followed the warriors much, but his stats are kind of...not so good?


And thats after he got paid, weird. Now he is not even trade bait cause what team would want to touch a SF that cant even put up decent numbers


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

We cannot leave Troy Murphy open beyond the perimeter and we also cannot let Baron Davis establish the fast break with guys like Jason Richardson and Mike Dunleavy. This is a very good Golden State Warriors team and they are playing very well this season. I am looking forward to Nenad Krstic establishing himself in the paint/post and I would love to see bench/role players like Scott Padgett and Jeff McInnis get more minutes in place of some our players like Jason Kidd and Richard Jefferson. We cannot give up as many turnovers, we need to play solid basketball and force the other team to make mistakes and get into their heads. Should be a good game all around. Prediction: Nets 103 Warriors 98


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

kamaze said:


> ...We should win Golden State doesnt play good D except for BDiddy
> 
> ...


Err, if there's one thing the Warriors did really well this year, it is their perimeter defense. Last year's Warriors really have no resemblance of this year's Warriors, defensively. You would even be suprised by Mike Dunleavy's defense.

With that said, to me their low-post defense is still a question mark. No one, other than Adonald Foyle, can play consistent low-post D so Krstic can have a field day provided he doesn't get into foul trouble.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Whats up with him this year? I haven't followed the warriors much, but his stats are kind of...not so good?


Dunleavy has been struggling mightyly with his shooting for some reasons. And lately, that has affected his overall plays. Dunleavy's shots looked good every time he releases the ball, but they just weren't going in.

So for that, Mickael Pietrus has been playing more than Dunleavy recently. Pietrus is a guy the Nets should worry about coming off the bench since no one on the Nets bench can match Pietrus' athleticism. If Pietrus keeps playing like the past few games, he could really hurt the Nets' second unit with his drive-to-the-basket moves.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

I know if Vince doesn't play big on this road trip we won't be very happy ay the end of it


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Ah man, this is one of the best games of the year for me. The Murph-man going up against Vinsanity :headbang: Not to mention J-Rich and Vince might even have an all-night dunk-a-thon .

Unfortunately, this is not going to be an easy win. Golden State is playing great and we're not so much so. SO, I predict our first over-time win of the season :banana:.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

I didn't notice anything special from Golden State's defense when I watched them play the Knicks twice MiightyRed so there's no reason for me to believe Jason Richardson will do a good job on Vince nor do I believe Michael Dunleavy can slow down RJ they also don't have anyone inside besides Adonal Foyle so the team can penetrate and post. 

TAKE IT UP STRONG NENAD!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

This is the game where I can see Vince going nuts and putting up 40.

I also guarantee Kidd will have double digit assists.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Now this game is winnable. Rebounding is the key, especially offensively. More rebounds more shots. Our defense is also improving.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

I think Troy Murphy will have a big game...he's big and he can shoot from the outside--usually the type of guy who consistently ruins our defense.


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah, I think Kidd will feel good playing in his hometown. Nets win


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Joumana Kidd should also be in attendance because she works out there. :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

hey guys im back from a ****ing long vacation of WORK!
anyways, this is very winnable, and if this becomes a close game, im just glad the warriors cant hit FT's.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

inuyasha232 said:


> hey guys im back from a ****ing long vacation of WORK!
> anyways, this is very winnable, and if this becomes a close game, im just glad the warriors cant hit FT's.


 welcome back


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> hey guys im back from a ****ing long vacation of WORK!
> anyways, this is very winnable, and if this becomes a close game, im just glad the warriors cant hit FT's.


Welcome back bro, where did you go?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Welcome back bro, where did you go?


i had a lot of work in the past two weeks, but last week was just murder.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> i had a lot of work in the past two weeks, but last week was just murder.


Oh that sucks, will you able to post more often now?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Oh that sucks, will you able to post more often now?


hopefully. 
i might since its near thanksgiving and i have two days off of work this week.

i just been less active b/c of real estate school and my current job.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> hopefully.
> i might since its near thanksgiving and i have two days off of work this week.
> 
> i just been less active b/c of real estate school and my current job.


Cool. Will you possibly be able to stay up late tomorrow night and help out with this game thread so we could get it rocking?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Cool. Will you possibly be able to stay up late tomorrow night and help out with this game thread so we could get it rocking?


probably not.sorry.
but ill try.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> probably not.sorry.
> but ill try.


It is OK man, just try too. Anyways though welcome back again. Hopefully we could start our 5-game road trip off well and take this "W" against the Golden State Warriors.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Its a winnable game.. If we play with the same defense as we showed the last game, and improved shooting percentages, then we have a great chance. :yes: 

Wouldnt it be nice to win this?...Hmmm.... then we would have won 3 straight games! :angel: :biggrin: 

Yeah! Go Nets!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

every game is winnable, so saying if it's a winnable or not doesn't really change anything. We played good d, let's keep it up, and hopefully our big 3 will shoot better in this game.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The UCash thread was posted for this game in the UCash Sportsbook for NBA games. I just bet all of my UCash 40,000+ UCash :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Dooch said:


> The UCash thread was posted for this game in the UCash Sportsbook for NBA games. I just bet all of my UCash 40,000+ UCash :biggrin:


 I just put a link for it in the first post.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I just put a link for it in the first post.


Awesome. I really hope that the New Jersey Nets do not let me down, I bet a ****load of UCash. :biggrin:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_213.gif' alt='Go Team' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_213.gif' alt='Go Team' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_213.gif' alt='Go Team' border=0></a>

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_5_128.gif' alt='Weight Lifting' border=0></a> Tough game! <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_106.gif' alt='Basketball 7' border=0></a> 

Its game day again!!! Go Nets!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:

Just wanted to start things off on a positive note! :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Davis 32% for season
MDJ 32% for season

Watch them light us up

Better win, we got to go 3-2 on this west coast trip...


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i have a feeling Baron will have a very good game today, we just need to keep playing d the same way we did the last 2 games.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I like these west coast games. Basketball is better late at night.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Anyone think Baron and Jrich will be extra motivated to prove they are the best backcourt in the league


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*@*









New Jersey at Golden State Monday, November 21 2005 - 10:30 PM ET
Arena in Oakland - Oakland , CA

New Jersey (5-4) at Golden State (6-5) 10:30 pm EST

*OAKLAND, California (Ticker) --* The New Jersey Nets will get a good feel of the Western Conference on their five-game road swing.

The Nets play the first of five straight away from Continental Airlines Arena when they visit the Golden State Warriors on Monday at The Arena in Oakland.

One of the top teams in the Atlantic Division, New Jersey takes its act on the road, visiting the West Coast for the first time this season. The Nets are coming off an 89-83 victory over the Washington Wizards on Saturday, giving them their second two-game winning streak of the season.

Richard Jefferson, who collected his sixth double-double with 16 points and 13 rebounds, leads the team in rebounding this season with a career-high 9.7 per contest. Jason Kidd struggled, scoring 12 points on 4-of-11 shooting. He dished out four assists but committed four turnovers.

Golden State failed to record its second straight win Sunday, dropping a 113-101 decision to the Los Angeles Clippers at Staples Center. The Warriors closed the gap to 67-64 before the Clippers went on an 18-4 run that put the game out of reach.

Jason Richardson scored 20 points despite shooting 7-of-21 from the field and 1-of-7 from 3-point range. The Warriors struggled all game from behind the arc, making just 7-of-35 attempts. They also were outrebounded, 48-39.

The Warriors have a 5-2 record against the Eastern Conference this season. New Jersey won both games against them last year, including a 113-99 victory here on January 26.

*Team Stat Leaders*
New Jersey Nets
Vince Carter 22.0 PPG
Richard Jefferson 9.7 RPG
Jason Kidd 6.6 APG
Jason Kidd 2.0 SPG
Nenad Krstic 1.3 BPG

Golden State Warriors
Jason Richardson 22.2 PPG
Troy Murphy 8.6 RPG
Baron Davis 8.8 APG
Baron Davis 2.3 SPG
Adonal Foyle 2.1 BPG


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

expect another active game from JKidd like Saturday he's going to be extra motivated in his hometown


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

I will not watch this game


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Man...4 hours still.....I'm readdy *NOW*!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dooch i was goin to help w/ the game thread, but there is no way in hell ill help w/ a game thread that deals w/ a game that starts at 10:30.
thats way too late.i hav work tommorrow


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeh...this might be the shortest game thread of the year...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Collins isnt playing again


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Collins isnt playing again


It's actually a game where perimiter defense is key, with Dunleavy, Boom Dizzle, and J-Rich in the backcourt.

A much needed rest for Collins.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

krstic should have a good game 2nite... g state has really soft bigs..


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This thread is gonna go crazy once the game starts.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I hate west coast games, so late


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

do you guys think if the hawks keep losing they will inclined to trade al harrington.?


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

the warriors really suck ima be highly upset if we dont spank these guys ..


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson has 6 double-doubles so far this season and the New Jersey Nets are about to go up against the Golden State Warriors. Lawrence Frank is impressed with the bench production.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

GEEZE BEEN WAITIN ALL NITE MAN ALL NITE! lol cant wait!

kidd vs davis

vc vs. jrich 

3 words

my o my..
gonna be a heck of a game tonite man


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The YES Network is showing Jason Kidd's life as he played in California growing up as a kid and getting national attention. The Kidd is back in the bay area.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Let's Gooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I get to watch the GS Warriors commentators tonight. Right now they're doing a biography on Montay Ellis........................................................................................................................................ yay...........


...... :clap:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

When are they gonna start the game.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

look how nice oakland looks it looks so warm over there


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliff Robinson is in the starting lineup in place of Jason Collins due to an injury.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

man wright wasnt activated...


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

LJ III is active!!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Collins is in attendance and is supporting the NBA Dress Code. Tipoff between the New Jersey Nets and the Golden State Warriors.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Well that was certainly a cool defensive play, Vince the knock away on the alleyoop attempt, Kidd saves it out of bounds toooooo you guessed it, Carter...but the Nets come back with an ugly offensive possession.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Both teams start off with two turnovers apeice. Baron with the cool no-look pass to Dunleavy for the easy 2. RJ comes back driving and gets fouled.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Krstic had his shot swatted away by Foyle, Richardson gets a 3 on the other end. Vince comes back with a freethrow line floater.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

back to back layins for the Nets...first from Carter on a reverse and another from Krstic with an assist from Kidd.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Cliffy the jumper!


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

once again krstic get his waek stuff blocked... he gotta dunk the ball


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd with the no-look pass straight to Murphy, it had to be on purpose :rofl: Murphy gets down at the other end for a dunk attempt but Cliffy fouled him.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow we suck.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

damn krstic soft


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd 2 missed 3 pointers in a row =0..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

a 7-0 run by the warriors, come on nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Things getting ugly now...

Murphman with the pretty hook shot
Dunleavy gets the fade-away from the freethrow line
Baron Davis with the blind steal from Krstic and lays it in at the other end

Kidd missed two straight 3 point attempts, both pretty good looks.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Everyone's looking like they're out of it


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Wow we suck.


im not going to say this again, but i must ask you to stay quiet. Its the same every SINGLE GAME from you.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Game Over?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

vc is looking pretty good on d, he's interrupting passes, challenging shots, denying the ball.. thats ncie to see


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> im not going to say this again, but i must ask you to stay quiet. Its the same every SINGLE GAME from you.



Then don't respond.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Murph with the trey...Warriors up 17-9 4 minutes left.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

all i want krstic to do is play rugged D in the post and dunk the ball with power around the rim. until then he wont get any respect from his true opponents.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This is getting pathetic.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

whats wrong with them today


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Baron broke Kidds ankles, but not both of them apparently as Davis missed the lay-in and Kidd comes back the other way for a lay-in attempt but gets fouled.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd with the offensive foul and Warriors call timeout. 17-11 Warriors with ~3 minutes left.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

DAMN Turnovers.. this is ridiculosu


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

dun worry guys its only the first quarter


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> This is getting pathetic.


your negativity is not appreciated. if you cant handle watching the game 1) turn off the tv 2) turn off the computer 3) then count to ten with deep breaths.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cmon man.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> your negativity is not appreciated. if you cant handle watching the game 1) turn off the tv 2) turn off the computer 3) then count to ten with deep breaths.




I'm not watching the freakin game. How can you be positive when were losing. Damn if we lost you'll still be positive.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets go Nets! :banana: :clap: 

First quarter... long way to go. :angel:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Dunleavy gets called for a charge...RJ gets fouled on the other line and goes to the line for 2.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

David Stern Is A Jerk


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Tech called on Murphy :clap: tis why I love this guy. Well...I don't love him...but you know.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

At least were back into the game.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Krstic gets the And 1....chance to tie the game. Warriors now in the penalty.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

2 Euro Bums 1 On 1 Lol Do It Against Jo Then He Can Get That.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow look at all those foul calls for the nets


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

OMG that was beautiful
Krstic's move


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Davis the long jumper and RJ comes back and answers...19 all.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

That Rj Shot Gave Me Mj Flashbacks


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Fischer hits a 3 but RJ comes back for another 2... As time was running out Davis displayed some showmanship with his dribbling but his floater at the buzzer rattled out. Warriors up 21-20 at the end of the first.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 

Ian Eagle- "Beautiful ball handling, but he can not stick it in"

:banana: :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Ian Eagle- "Beautiful ball handling, but he can not stick it in"
> 
> :banana: :clap:


:rofl:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

McInnis with the stop on the dime on the fast break at the FT line and hits the 2.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

The nets are liked 1% this year on Alley-oops.. why?


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Marc Jackson! finally!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

rj leading in pts, boards, dimes


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

our bench is lookin pretty nifty =) im very happy


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Z with the nice drive and floater
Baron Davis rips the net on the other end
Jax gets a rebound off a missed Z attempt and jams it in for 2
Blooper alleyoop attempt from McInnis to Jefferson
Richardson comes back and nails a 3 after missing one first
McInnis with the cool floater

Timeout called Nets up 31-30.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

suprized nenad wasnt got any fouls =]


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wtf happn'd to collins now?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Hehehhahahha "Thank you" hehahahah rofl


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Z hits 1 of 2 FTs
Jax hits a pair
Z draws a foul

Fouls this quarter Nets 0 Warriors 4


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dammm Warriors really do love there 3 pointers


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Score anyone? Lineup to please.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

GOLDEN STATE WITH ANOTHER ****ing THREE, damn


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What exactly kind of team are the nets now? An uptempo or a halfcourt team


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> Dammm Warriors really do love there 3 pointers


I know. They've attempted around 15 so far. Wow!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> GOLDEN STATE WITH ANOTHER ****ing THREE, damn



and another


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Richardson is just bombing 3's tonight...gets another one to fall and he's 3-6 from long rainge. Nets timeout NJ up 34-33.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Fischer is going to work now...hits the looooooong 2 and comes back again and draws a foul on a lay-in attempt.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

fisher make both freethrows nets down 3


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter with the tip in
36-37 - GSW


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter sets up McInnis for a PERFECT 3 pointer but as problematic for this team, he can't hit the wide open shot. Carter bails him out though as he bumps and bruises for the tip-in.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

vince tip in... nets down 1


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Ian Eagle- "Beautiful ball handling, but he can not stick it in"
> 
> :banana: :clap:


Talking about Marv?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

36-39 - Gsw


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Fischer is just hounding McInnis on defense. GS blotches an alley-oop attempt.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic on the line, 1 out of 2
37-39 - GSW


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

WTF? freaking warriors shooting too many 3s'


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

God DAMMM these 3 pointers!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Krstic hits one of two FTs, GS _is_ in the penalty now.
Derek Fisher hits a 3 on the other end
Krstic comes back for a long deuce
Richardson gets to the line


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Warriors Fisher hits a 3
-----------------------
Krstic hits a long jumper
37-42

Warriors J-Rich to the line 1 out of 2
39-43 GSW


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter a 3
(Hurt him self)
42-43 GSW


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CARTER is in pain


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

I hope its a cramp


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

****!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter on the 3-pointer. New Jersey Nets down 43-42 in the 2nd quarter. New Jersey Nets have possession of the ball, timeout called to see what is up with Vince Carter.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Stop shooting 3's dammit.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

please no no no


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

hope its nothing serious


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter hit the trey to beat the shot clock from like 26 feet. But he had to save Kidds pass from going out of bounds/hitting the official and apparently stretched something that didn't want to be stretched. Nets burn a Timeout as Vince goes to the dressing room to figure things out.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

he's a beast, in pain and still hits the three.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

NOOOOO!!!! Vince NOOOO!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Please no.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

A lot of ugliness on both ends, but Davis gets the And 1 and pushes the warrior lead to 3 with a minute remaining in the half.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Dvis and 1
fouled by Krstic
42-45 GSW


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Do you guys think it might be serious?..(Those who saw the play?)


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran
base line lay up
44-45 - GSW


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

zoran hits layup... nenad on 2 fouls ><


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Someone please step up and hit some shots.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes, Zoran with a lay up! Nets down by 1. 

Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Z with the very pretty finger roll...but fouls Davis on the 3-pt attempt.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran fouled Davis behind the 3 point arch
Davis shooting 3
44-47 - GSW


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

44-47 - GSW at the half


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Baron Davis converts for Golden State off of the dribble, misses the free throw. Baron Davis gets fouled beyond the perimeter, 3 free throws due to Zoran Planinic going up for the block. Halftime.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Davis hits 2 of 3 from the line and the Nets give it to Jefferson to finish out the half but he coughed it up on the drive to Richardson who missed the half court buzzer beater.

Warriors up 47-44 at the half.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

our team is not that good ....we need help bad..


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

is there any update on vince?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i suggest everyone :gopray: for carter!!!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

We need to find a defender who is capable of keeping up with Baron Davis. Nets down 3 at halftime.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Do you guys think it might be serious?..(Those who saw the play?)


It's tough to tell....he was getting back on defense after he made the three but he was grimmacing the whole time. It looked like he couldn't stand up straight.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NEWARK NETS said:


> our team is not that good ....we need help bad..


carter injured, collins injured give this team a chance.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> is there any update on vince?


not yet, soon... probably


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

NEWARK NETS said:


> our team is not that good ....we need help bad..


Actually, that was a pretty horrible half and we're only down 3.

I mean geezus...I think we've only manufactured 6 or 7 quality quarters all season long. I don't know how long this bad playing stretch is going to last us but when it ends....oh boy.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

We are still hanging in the game. Anybody have any updates concerning what happened with Vince Carter? Nets 44 Golden State 47


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

They're talking about Vince probably having back spasms which is exactly what it looked like. With back spasms you don't know if they'll last for a minute or a few days so it'll be hard to tell if he'll be back for the 2nd. Usually a nice hot pack works to loose'n up the back muscles enough to move around a lot, but who knows...


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> It's tough to tell....he was getting back on defense after he made the three but he was grimmacing the whole time. It looked like he couldn't stand up straight.



Hopefully he just slightly tweaked something or it's back spasms and nothing too serious.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Bad first half. How come RJ hasn't stepped up in the absence of VC. Cmon RJ.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I am suprised that Troy Murphy has not been much of a factor due to his fouls and his technical foul.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

we should pick up spree.. we need some1 with an attitude out there. we look soft... like some push overs. and we should trade that clipper pick 4 ely . right now we just dont have enough.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Dooch said:


> We are still hanging in the game. *Anybody have any updates concerning what happened with Vince Carter?* Nets 44 Golden State 47


What he said.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Bad first half. How come RJ hasn't stepped up in the absence of VC. Cmon RJ.


vc left the game with only 2 and half left in the half.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> vc left the game with only 2 and half left in the half.



That's what I thought when I read his post.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

NEWARK NETS said:


> we should pick up spree.. we need some1 with an attitude out there. we look soft... like some push overs. and we should trade that clipper pick 4 ely . right now we just dont have enough.



I would like to have him but he won't sign for the min. or come off the bench.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

hope kidd steps up his game....


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh boy! any update on VC?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Dooch said:


> I am suprised that Troy Murphy has not been much of a factor due to his fouls and his technical foul.


He has an attitude problem tonight, and is looking very frustrated, which is really funny considering that he's up against an ineffective Cliffy


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Did the second half start yet?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

VC back on the floor but looks a little hurt
update next (after commercial)


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> hope kidd steps up his game....


Yes, Kidd has to step up. I agree completely. 

Go Nets!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter was on the court to shoot around before the 3rd quarter resumes. And he is proceeding quite cautiously. YES Network said that they will announce an injury update as soon as possible.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter will play but a strained lower back muscle
He will start the 3rd


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I would like to have him but he won't sign for the min. or come off the bench.


he aint making no money at all sitting out so he should sign...lol
im a die hard ..its killing me watch us right now....damn rat face ratner....
better pay him under da table or sumin..lol


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic on the tip in
46-47 GSW


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Carter will play but a strained lower back muscle
> He will start the 3rd


GREAT!!! now dont over do it.....


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Troy Murphy for 2
davis the lay up
46-51 - GSW


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Krstic the tip-in
Carter IS back in :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wooo, pretty happy that my cable is back, pretty sad about the score and Carter.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

46-52 - GSW
Carter going to the bench, McInnis is in.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

NJ time out
46-54 - GSW


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

NOOO nenad with another foul!!! 3 in total


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Warriors go back up by 8 as Vince goes back to the locker room


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

Rod Thorn Had A Terrible Off-season.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> 46-52 - GSW
> Carter going to the bench, McInnis is in.


  :no: :sigh:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nenad with his 3rd personal foul. :curse: 

Nets down 8 :curse: 

Come on Nets!!! :banana: :clap:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This is pathetic. This game is slippin away.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter done for the night


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The Golden State Warriors go on a run. Now lead by 8 points over our New Jersey Nets. Cmon Nets! Get back into the game guys. :curse:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> :no: :sigh:



What happened to you know posistve one.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

C'mon Zoran! Here's your chance to be a hero.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic hits the fade
48-54 - GSW
Krstic hurt his wrist


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

this is why wright should be active


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn and now Krstic is grabbing at his wrist?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Carter done for the night


^^^^^


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Lousy call by the refs on Krstic


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The New Jersey Nets need to step up right now and go on a run of their own. Maybe get Troy Murphy fired up again, get him another technical foul get him ejected. Someone please stop Baron Davis.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Damn and now Krstic is grabbing at his wrist?
> 
> -Petey


yup, comming out of the game with his 4th foul
50-55 - GSW




1,500th post


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

omg here come all the injures


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

ghoti said:


> C'mon Zoran! Here's your chance to be a hero.


zoran is a bum ....lol...stop it..


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Dammit, everyone is getting hurt.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vince is done, strained muscle in his back?

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Carter done for the night


Damn.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Paggett for 3
55-56 - GSW


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, Padgett with a nice stroke!

Davis hits a 3 to respond...

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Baron Dvis a 3
55-59 - GSW


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson on the assist by Scott Padgett. Scott Padgett three pointer on the assist by Jason Kidd. Nets are coming back!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This is the time for our bnch to step up.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson for 2
57-59 - GSW


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

RJ with a jumpshot. Nets down 2.

Come on Nets! :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ the nice looking jumper
Padgett hits a 3 with an assist from Kidd
Davis comes back with a 3 of his own
RJ with another nice looking jumper

Lead is down to 2 for the Warriors

No more Carter for the night


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

57-61 - GSW after free throws


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson off the feed from Jason Kidd. Amazing, Uncle Cliffy has 7 rebounds already.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 3
60-61 - GSW


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Kidd with a 3! Nets down 1!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

J-Rich for 3
60-64 - GSW


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

These guys love the 3!

They should trade for Walker!

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd and Richardson exchange 3's

Nets get 2 offensive rebounds and finally Kidd gets to the line on a drive.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd 3-pointer off the feed from Clifford Robinson. Jason Richardson 3-pointer off the feed from Baron Davis. Please guard Jason Richardson and Baron Davis.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why do the fricken Warriors shhot so many 3's. Does there coach even care.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

if rj can shoot off the dribble like that.... he's gonna be a problem


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd misses 1st free throw
hits 2nd
61-64- GSW


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey has Diogu played at all?

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

How serious is the Carter injury?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Both teams playing good defense

RJ gets to the line


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ to the free throw line for 2
61-64


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, nice D by RJ, Kidd with the board, outlets to RJ, takes off and fouled.

Need to see the Nets push a bit more.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

With VC out it looks like Kidd is looking to be more aggressive.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ hits 1st and 2nd
63-64 - GSW


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

4th foul on J Rich. RJ to the line for 2 freethrows. Hits both! Nets down 1!

Go Nets!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Richardson on 4 fouls .....


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd splits his free throws after being sent to the free-throw line. Uncle Cliffy 8 rebounds. Richard Jefferson at the free throw line, makes both free throws. Nets within 1.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Grandmazter3 said:


> How serious is the Carter injury?


Too soon to tell right now but my guess is very minor...It might keep him out of a few games max.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliffy 4th personial
M-Jax in
63-66 - GSW


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

jump ball
Pagget and Murphy


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, Kidd is very cold.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

tech foul on jackson =(


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd throws the ball away and Padgett hustles for it. He and Murphy scrap for it and a jump-ball is called. Nets reclaim possession but Kidd and Jax miss two easy lay-ups.

Illegal defense called on the Nets on the Warriors end.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson into the game for Clifford Robinson. Troy Murphy completes both free throws for the Golden State Warriors. Derek Fisher completes a technical free throw.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 3
Nets down 1


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Kidd with another 3! Nets down 1!
Go Nets!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG.

Kidd with the board, streaks out, RJ pulls it out, to a trailing Kidd for 3!

GOOD!

Richardson w/ a tip in at the other end.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, McInnis with a shot over Fisher and fouled!

Very aggressive. 

Misses the free throw.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd hit the trey but Richardson got the tip-in off the missed Murphy shot. McInnis for an And 1.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

J-Rich tip in
McInnis and 1, to the line for 1, misses it
68-69 - GSW


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

kidd hits 3
richardson hit layup 
jeff hits layup nets dow 1


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Davis with a pretty pass to Richardson, Frank calls time out.

Warriors up 7.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Troy Murphy hits
J-Rich lay-up
full time out Nets
73-68 - GSW


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

B-Davis hooked up Richardson with an easy two. Warriors go up 5 73-68 with 2:21 left. Nets call time out.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jeff McInnis for 2 points. Troy Murphy for 2 points. With 2:20 left in the 3rd quarter, the Golden State Warriors lead by 5 points, by a score of 73-68. Jason Richardson now with 20 points. I'm telling you we need to guard Davis, Richardson and Murphy tight.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

this warriors team is AWFUL, we are playing 3 bench players why'll they have troy, jason, baron out there.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

We need Vince.....WHY!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We need to get over the hump and take the lead.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

we need a bench player too step up!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Murphy fouled by M-Jax
68-73 - GSW


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

M-Jac needs to finish these inside shots


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Scott Padgett in under 5 minutes. 3 Points, 2 Boards, 1 assist and 1 steal, why isnt he getting any more PT?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

68-75 - GSW
RJ fouled shooting two, GS over the limit


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

that was something like the 3rd time i've seen jackson underneath the rim pump faking and in turn let all the defense surround him and then he misses the layup. go up strong dammit


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Murphy gets fouled by Jax and makes both FT's

RJ goes to the line on the other end and makes one of two.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Andris Biedrins enters the game for Adonal Foyle. Nenad Krstic enters the game for Marc Jackson. Troy Murphy makes more free throws, 75-68. Richard Jefferson gets to the free throw line and makes his free throws.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

J Rich with his 5th personal foul!

Nets down 6


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

richardson with 5 fouls


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Welp...Robinson just picked up his 5th foul. Murph back to the line.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

J-Rich 4th personial
RJ hits 1 of 2
5th personial on Cliffy
Murphy to the line, shooting two


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Is Johnson active?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Murphy hits both
Nets down by 8


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

McInnis hits for 2
71-77 - GSW


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW that was the UGLIEST POPUP ever... McInnis over Miles. Good.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Now is the time to go on the run. Calbert Cheaney enters the game for Jason Richardson. Aaron Miles enters the game for Baron Davis. Troy Murphy puts Golden State up 8 after free throws, 77-69.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

jeff hit fadaway nets down 6


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Troy Murphy hits a 3
71-80 - GSW


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Kidd knocks it loose, McInnis loses it, Murphy for the 3!

Kidd then hits a 3!

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG another 3 pointer.....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Fisher with a LONG 2 pointer, with 1.0 left in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

74-82 - GSW hedding to the 4th


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Help!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jeff McInnis with the jumper. Troy Murphy for 3. Jason Kidd with the 3 pointer assisted by Scott Padgett. At the end of the 3rd quarter the New Jersey Nets trail the Golden State Warriors by 8, 82-74. We need to pick it up next quarter, c'mon Nets!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

McInnis hit the running jumper "right between the eyes!"
Murphy saves a messed up offensive possession and nails the 3 as time on the shot clock expired.
Kidd comes back with a three of his own
but, Fisher with the last say in the quarter and hits the loooong 2 rainbow shot.

Murphy IS a monster...13 points in that quarter.

Nets down by 8 at the end of the 3rd....


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I think Padgett has to play more minutes. He is playing well in the limited time he has been given.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

4th quater....... damm i wish vince would come bak in....lol


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Perimeter defense...nope


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

I bet ALL my uCash we better win


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This game feels like it's slipping from us.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I wish Vince Carter could come back for the 4th quarter and just light it up.


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

Damn It Frank! Put Ljiii In The Game!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Padgett stuffs Murphman!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Pagget blocked Murphy


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PADGETT with a monster block!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Shot clock violation GS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Fisher hits 2
74-84 - GSW


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Don't know why Padgett is passing that up for only Kidd to throw up a 3.

Warriors up 10, shooting 50%.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Blocking foul Pagget


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

An all-too familiar "Nets suck," slogan is running across my mind repeatedly right now...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Fisher another 2
74-86 - GSW


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Fisher is ridiculous. He can't miss.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Game over


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic fouled, going to the line for 2


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Start of the 4th quarter. C'mon Nets! Derek Fisher's jumper puts GS up 10. Another Derek Fisher shot puts them up 12. Play DEFENSE!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

omg fisher!!! dammm u! nets down by 12


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic hits both
76-86 - GSW


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

McInnis in for Kidd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Game over


 down 10 with almost 10 minutes left in the game? A lot can happen.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh, K, see I missed the first half.

Padgett is now 1-6, that's why he was afraid to shot.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

padgetts 3s arnt droping!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

DAMN!

These offensive rebounds are killing us.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

****


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Betris (spelling) dunks for GS
GS up 12


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

omg.... games sliping away!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic with free throws. Zoran Planinic into the game for Jason Kidd. Nenad makes both of his free throws and narrows the lead back to 10. New Jersey Nets now down 12, timeout Nets. CMON! :curse:


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

WTF WAS THAT the biggest brick if ever seen....... scott "milkbone" padgett 4 3...lol


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Beidrins the monster jam and puts the Warrios up 88-76. Nets call TO

We're going to lose...we look like a kindergarden on offense.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vincanity15311 said:


> ****


 pretty much.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nets down by 12 with 8 minutes to play...

Come on Nets!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is Vince even on the bench?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nothing is working for us tonight
all of our bigs are in foul trouble
Collins is out
Carter get hurt (out for game)
no shots are droping
and I bet ALL my uCash on the Nets


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Is Vince even on the bench?



i dont think so... they wudve showed him..


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

$$$$


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic to the line shooting 2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Is Vince even on the bench?


 I'm pretty sure they said he was in the locker room.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd is back in, and Krstic is just crushed!

To the line!

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on Kidd..... show us what u still have left!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic misses both
76-88 - GSW


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets are 0-5 from the field, and Krstic just missed both in the Quarter.

Horrid.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd plows into the heart of the D, and is going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd fouled, to the line for 2


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

I Luv Ian Eagle Thats My Dude


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd 1 out of 2
77-88 - GSW


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is just bad to watch....horrible. I mean damn....put the freak'n ball in the hole.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd is 1 for 2, and Murphy turns the ball over. Nice D by RJ.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

NEWARK NETS said:


> I Luv Ian Eagle Thats My Dude


 Yeah, its always nice to hear him do the games. I'll take him over Marv any day.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran for 3
80-88 - GSW


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Z for 3! Down to an 8 point game...not over yet.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

where's richard jefferson?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Zoran with a 3! Nets down 8.. Come on Nets!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran for a big 3.

Fisher then hits a 3!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> where's richard jefferson?


 on the court


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Krstic, blocked by Murphy!

He's like a jack of all trades tonight huh?

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

zoran hits 3 
fisher hits 3....
>.<


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Z and Fisher trade 3's

and Murphy *ANNIHILATES* Krstic


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

fisher hits a 3
80-92 - GSW


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Substitutions on the court. Jason Kidd sent to the free throw line, gets his free throws. Zoran Planinic 3 pointer. Derek Fisher 3-pointer. Great, Jason Richardson back into the lineup for Golden State. Troy Murphy makes more free throws. PICK IT UP NETS!


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

krstic is so soft... DUNK THE BALL


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

McInnis for 2
82-93 - GSW


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to McInnis, and the floater is good.

Another Mark Jackson story... 2 minutes until I turn off the volume.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Where's RJ??


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This is pathetic


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NEWARK NETS said:


> krstic is so soft... DUNK THE BALL


He was trying... He was blocked on a dunk attempt, wasn't a layup.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

5 fouls


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

We need quick points


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jeff McInnis off the feed from Jason Kidd. Official Timeout.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> He was trying... He was blocked on a dunk attempt, wasn't a layup.
> 
> -Petey


Ouch, the funny thing is the warriors actually want to trade this Troy Murphy guy


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Warriors - .478 from 3 point range... ugh


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we are a very very poor team...sigh..


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

NEWARK NETS said:


> krstic is so soft... DUNK THE BALL


He tried...Murphy just destroyed it though.

This is really a discouraging ball-game. Without Carter the Nets can't score. This offense is pathetic. If something happens I'll get up to post again but as it stands, I'm just gunna go sulk and watch the rest of this crappy game.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

jizzy said:


> This is pathetic


its not pathetic when VC is gone Collins is out, our bigs are in foul trouble and nothing will drop. It's sad but we have an excuess


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vincanity15311 said:


> We need quick points


Good thing... should had been trying for that the whole game! 

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

zoran called for travelin


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic fouled, to the line for 2 with 5:23 left in the 4th
82-93 - GSW (before free throws)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Ouch, the funny thing is the warriors actually want to trade this Troy Murphy guy


I like him alot, I drafted him in our GM draft.

He can rebound, can shot. He's like KVH, with only a slightly smaller contract. He has no post game.

And the Warriors have stocked up on PFs and Cs.

It's understandable why.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic hits 1 out of 2
83-93 - GSW


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

krstic gotta dunk until then he gets no respect


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Traveling called on Zoran Planinic, we cannot afford turnovers this late in the game. Nenad Krstic draws the foul and he is fouled by Adonal Foyle. Nenad splits his free throws. Good defense keep this up and lets continue to get baskets.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Pretty finger roll by Krstic


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic lays it up
85-93 - GSW


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis to Krstic, and Krstic drops it in, Nets down 8, little less than 5 to play.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Why isnt RJ playing?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

How did Fisher get so open!?!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Fisher lays it up
85-95 - GSW


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foyle to Fisher, with 22 now.

Warriors up 10.

RJ drives, Foyle has his 3rd.

RJ to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ fouled, to the line for 2


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

nenad hit layup
fisher answers 
nets down 10


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

****ing ****!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

we need to make some stops


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> How did Fisher get so open!?!


Davis is really playing well from what I've seen tonight in the 2nd half.

They are having alot of fun huh?

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

down 8 now!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

-9


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson hits both
87-95 - GSW 4:02 left (timeout GS)


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson draws the foul on Adonal Foyle. And RJ gets his free throws. Golden State is forced to take a timeout. 4:02 remaining in this game. C'mon Nets you have to believe. Do not foul, play good defense and convert on the other end.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

yea we make one stop and score and were in this game again


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wtf we miss'd 10 free [email protected]!#


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Derek Fisher has 22 points and Troy Murphy has 21 points for the Golden State Warriors. 2 players are tied at 19 points apiece for us. Lets Go Nets!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> Ouch, the funny thing is the warriors actually want to trade this Troy Murphy guy


I warned you guys 

Really...there is no excuse for this game though. Yea Carter and Collins are out but still, these guys just can't make shots. I dunno if it's overcoaching with witty offensive sets or a lack of basic skills by the players on our team...but we suck tonight. And we've sucked most of the season so far.

But I'm still rooting.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis to Zoran, fouled by Dunleavy!

His 5th!

Nets down 7...

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

nice zoron... now make ur ****ing ft's


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG, Zoran misses, out of bounds on the Warriors off the board.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

-7


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets down 8
Zoran fouled, to the line for 2

Zoran hits 1 of 2
88-95 - GSW 3:40 left


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Baron Davis misses, Nenad with the rebound. Zoran Planinic gets fouled by Mike Dunleavy his 5th foul. Zoran splits his free throws, off of Golden State so the Nets retain possession.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> OMG, Zoran misses, out of bounds on the Warriors off the board.
> 
> -Petey


 yea missed it!  good for us that it want out


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Petey said:


> Davis is really playing well from what I've seen tonight in the 2nd half.
> 
> They are having alot of fun huh?
> 
> -Petey


yeah... :dead: ... too much fun


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anyone know why RJ has decided to pull up for jumper after jumper now?

Kidd to RJ, misses, on his follow in!

5 point game!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

****kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ tip in
90-95 - GSW


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

nets down 5!!! come on net!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

run RUN RUN


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

-5


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jump Hook!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Davis misses a 3, Nets on a 10-2 run.

Krstic with a jump hook!

Nets down 3!

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

nets down 3 !!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Mike Dunleavy missed 3-pointer, Jason Kidd rebound. Richard Jefferson tip-in. Nenad Krstic on the Jump Hook! NETS ARE COMING BACK BABY! :banana:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic jup hook
92-95 - GSW (time out GS, 2:04 left in the 4th)
Nets on a 12-2 run


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

That's it Nads! Forget the offensive strategy, just get in there and bump and bruise!

He cuts it to 3!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

2:04 to play.

See if this were a Garnett, Krstic front court, with Collins on the bench, perfect time for Collins. 

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

awsome nets -3


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Petey said:


> 2:04 to play.
> 
> See if this were a Garnett, Krstic front court, with Collins on the bench, perfect time for Collins.
> 
> -Petey


Nononon - we want to WIN! lol


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow Takeover, you may get bailed out yet!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wow RJ 0 fouls! Maybe he needs to play tigher d


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

10-2 nets run


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

J-Rich a 3
92-98 - GSW


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

What The ****


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Richardson with a long 3.

Nets down 6.

Murphy with the board.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> J-Rich a 3
> 92-98 - GSW


 :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Well that puts it away...

Nets die by the 3 again...


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

richardson hits 3 nets down 6 =(


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

****!! Jason Richardson 3-pointer. We cannot convert on the other end. Richardson is fouled, foul to give.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

How about a little perimeter defense? Far too many threes given up


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

McInnis fouled, to the line for 2
93-98 - GSW
McInnis 1 out of 2


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

time out Nets
47.7 on the clock
Nets down by 5


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Murphy called for the illegal screen...Nets get back down 5 with 47 ticks left.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

nets down 5
come on nets!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jeff McInnis draws the foul on Derek Fisher. McInnis goes 1-2 with his free throws. Troy Murphy called on the offensive foul, we need to get something working.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Our free throw percentage is unbelievably low. :curse:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

With all do respect...we're not going to win this game....down 5 with a minute left. Our offense can't do that.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

justasking? said:


> Our free throw percentage is unbelievably low. :curse:


12 Misses, that is the difference right now.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Come Nets ,...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ to the line for 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets down 5, Jefferson to the line with 45 left.

Jefferson is now 10 for 12 from the line with another shot to go.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> 12 Misses, that is the difference right now.
> 
> -Petey


I know..


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ hits both
95-98 - GSW


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

nets down 3!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

11 for 13 from the line.

Nets down 3.

We need stop.

Warriors lose it out of bounds, but keep the ball, 4 left on the shot clock, 24.7 left in the game.

-Petey


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

Lets Go Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Down 3 Nets with ball!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic with the board, 19.5 remaining, Nets time out!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Tome out Nets
Nets down 3
95-98 - GSW


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson bumped by Jason Richardson and fouled. Free throws coming for RJ. Jefferson calmly hits both free throws. Baron Davis misses the jumper Krstic grabs his 10th rebound of the game and the Nets call timeout with a chance to tie!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

im playing my lucky song..........
GO NETS!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Gotta love RJ's hard-nose attitude right now. He knows he's not hitting his J so he's driving to the lane and getting calls. I love it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

this is intense.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

cmon RJ get to the line for 2, foul then see what's good...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

GREAT Hustle by Kidd!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd fouled, to the line for 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn. Kidd to Krstic. Krstic with a stupid shot, Kidd with the board, Kidd going to the line.

Foyle's 4th.

Though, only 9.2 on the clock.

Murphy in.

Kidd hits the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd hits both


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd hits both Nets down 1. They foul the Warriors right away.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

8.3 on the clock, Richardson fouled by Zoran.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Richardson with the 1st. 

2 point game.

Hits the 2nd. Nets need a 3!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

boooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

See that...horrawful offense.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

........horrible on that last play.... just awful


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd goes to the free throw line after getting the rebound and getting fouled off the Nenad Krstic miss. Jason Kidd hits both free throws and we are forced to foul Jason Richardson with less than 9 seconds remaining. Kidd loses the ball after the Richardson free throws and we could not get a shot off. WE LOST! :curse: :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd loses the ball, Nets don't get a shot off.

Nets down 3.

Btw, for those whom were wagering in Vegas, the house collects all!

Don't know what they do with UCash - vBookie though.

100-97.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

its safe to say Free Throws Decided this mother****ing game..

with that said.... without carter, they did wat they cud..


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

**** man, the New Jersey Nets lost by 3 points, 100-97. Well look at it this way if we had Vince Carter what would have happened.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Dooch said:


> **** man, the New Jersey Nets lost by 3 points, 100-97. Well look at it this way if we had Vince Carter what would have happened.


If only we shot better in the free throws............. that was the game right there! :curse:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I lost 40,000+ UCash on this game I cannot believe it.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

dammmmmmmm...... nooo..... i was really pump up ....
i was like jumping .. dancing around ...but we lost!!! NOOO!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Remember that KG trade that the Insider said we needed to make? 

I'm totally willing to make that trade now.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

The only concern at this point is carter's injury


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Dooch said:


> I lost 40,000+ UCash on this game I cannot believe it.


You and the Takeover both bet your ucash?

Ouch


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Dooch said:


> I lost 40,000+ UCash on this game I cannot believe it.


On your "all-in" :rofl:

Yea, had Carter not have gone down then we would have probably won....I'm disgusted with our offense though.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Golden State Warriors' Mickael Pietrus, of France, left, defends against New Jersey Nets' Scott Padgett during the second quarter in Oakland, Calif., Monday, Nov. 21, 2005. Pietrus later sprained his knee and left the game. 









New Jersey Nets' Marc Jackson, left, tips in a shot in front of Golden State Warriors' Derek Fisher in the second quarter in Oakland, Calif., Monday, Nov. 21, 2005.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

On a lighter note, anyone think Vince heard of the trade rumors tonight and well...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It was the missed free throws on offense and the utter lack of defense on 3s at the other end that did it


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Net2 said:


> You and the Takeover both bet your ucash?
> 
> Ouch


Yea. I went all in with almost 42,000+ UCash, I know THE TAKEOVER betted a lot too.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I lost 75K


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Frank really has to address this free throw shooting issue though. That is definitely not acceptable


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> On a lighter note, anyone think Vince heard of the trade rumors tonight and well...


This doesn't make him more tradable or desireable!

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> Frank really has to address this free throw shooting issue though. That is definitely not acceptable


No...he needs to address this shooting, period. These are suppose to be 'professional' basketball players yet I see guys on our team missing wide open shots that I even hit with regularity.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Warriors win 100-97

Richard Jefferson - 23 points 4 rebounds 1 assist
Nanad Krstic - 21 points 10 rebounds 1 assist
Jason Kidd - 15 points 9 rebounds 5 assists
Jeff McInnis - 11 points 3 rebounds 6 assists
Zoran Planinic - 9 points 3 rebounds 0 assists
Vince Carter - 9 points 1 rebound 1 assist
Marc Jackson - 4 points 2 rebounds 1 assist
Scott Padgett - 3 points 2 rebounds 2 assists
Clifford Robinson - 2 points 8 rebounds 2 assists

BOX SCORE


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> This doesn't make him more tradable or desireable!
> 
> -Petey


thats exactly what I meant


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Well that sucks.

Stayed up for this. And I got a long day of Nintendo tomorrow.

Stupid Vince's back.

Lets trade Vince's back!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm so pissed about this game cuz VC got hurt, and they lost the game because of foul shooting, which isnt sumtin that u cant control... The game cudve easily been ours if they hit their FTs..


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Scott Padgett was a big let down.

If your a guy who can only do one thing, you better make sure you can do it.

Wright is supposed to have a nice shot......


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> thats exactly what I meant


Vince Carter is NOT a TEAM PLAYER!

:bsmile:

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> Vince Carter is NOT a TEAM PLAYER!
> 
> :bsmile:
> 
> -Petey


LOL its one person's interpretation of the situation


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Well that sucks.
> 
> Stayed up for this. And I got a long day of Nintendo tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I thought RJ was as good as Vince, couldn't he pull this win for the Nets? blaming VC for this loss and comments like that is just redicilous.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

> I lost 75K


I bet all but 1.

I do shop at the dollar store a lot in real life......


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> LOL its one person's interpretation of the situation


Should had hurt his back on Wolves time!

LOL

-Petey


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

> I thought RJ was as good as Vince, couldn't he pull this win for the Nets? blaming VC for this loss and comments like that is just redicilous.


You seem almost happy that we needed vince.

Which is what I was saying if you didnt catch it. If it werent for Vinces back we probably win


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> MarionBarberThe4th said:
> 
> 
> > Well that sucks.
> ...


It's amazing how BITTER of a person you are.

You need to slow down and read things a bit more carefully before lashing out at people.

Did you see he said to "trade Vince's back"?

How do you trade only a back?

He obviously was joking.

Perhaps need to slow down and read alot of posts more carefully?

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

my bad


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> I thought RJ was as good as Vince, couldn't he pull this win for the Nets? blaming VC for this loss and comments like that is just redicilous.


 It wasn't one player that lost the game tonight, it was the whole team.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> It wasn't one player that lost the game tonight, it was the whole team.


Yes sirrr. Of course you could say it was one player in Vince since he had to leave and we probably would have won had he been there. But, RJ did the best he could. His shot wasn't falling so he drove and played great defense. The rest of the team was just awful...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> my bad


Since the post I was quoting was edited, I'll edit mine too.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Petey said:


> It's amazing how BITTER of a person you are.
> 
> You need to slow down and read things a bit more carefully before lashing out at people.
> 
> ...


No i'm just frustrasted and mad about this loss and Vince getting injured thats all...how am i bitter?

I didn't see the punctuation or whatever cuz i've been on all day long so my eyes can't see that well.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Yes sirrr. Of course you could say it was one player in Vince since he had to leave and we probably would have won had he been there. But, RJ did the best he could. His shot was falling so he drove, played great defense. The rest of the team was just awful...


Thats true, but vince can't be blamed for getting hurt.

You can say "If he didn't get hurt, the Nets woudl have won", but what can you do.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> You seem almost happy that we needed vince.
> 
> Which is what I was saying if you didnt catch it. If it werent for Vinces back we probably win


My bad man! I misread your post.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol the fun part for me in all this is looking at people's Ucash points, some pretty drastic changes in some poster's pts


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Lol the fun part for me in all this is looking at people's Ucash points, some pretty drastic changes in some poster's pts


 :biggrin: Yea. Not cool at all. Lets put this loss besides us I guess and focus on regaining our composure and getting a win in Arco Arena against the Sacramento Kings.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

> My bad man! I misread your post.


She may be fat but shes still my mom and I love her


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

vote for tonights Nets player of the game
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=218493


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Wait nevermind


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Free throws for us... we finished (27-39) at a .692 or 69%. Overall not good at all, must improve on that aspect. If we could have hit at least 4 more free throws we would have won this game. Richard Jefferson did a solid job with his free throws (11-13), Nenad misses 4 free throws (5-9). Have to correct our mistakes and start producing wins.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter had nine points before leaving with a strained back Monday. 

So the injury Vince Carter sustained was a strained back. Hopefully he will heal up and cure by the Sacramento game. His wife is involved with physical therapy and she gave him a massage last time he felt in these conditions. Vince needs his wife to massage his back again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I wonder would she bill the Nets for working on his back... LOL

-Petey


----------

